# Hov to avoid getting a gtx 970/980 with coil whine



## gasolin (May 29, 2015)

I feel most gtx 970/980 have coilwhine 

asus has very loud coil whine if it has coil whine, evga have very crappy acx fans https://www.google.dk/search?es_sm=...&sa=X&ei=EVpoVZfAL-qrygOH6IDYCA&ved=0CBkQBSgA

Gigabytes gtx 970 fans are a bit loud, msi can also have alot of coil whine

Hov to avoid getting a gtx 970/980 with coil whine

Are there any gtx 970/980 without coil whine


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 29, 2015)

Well, I bought a special edition, the MSI 970 100ME Gaming.  It has no coil whine.  From what I've seen on other forums and user reviews, the various special editions seem to have less incidence of coil whine.  Might be coincidence, or might be the smaller numbers the various manufacturers' special editions are constructed under.  Who knows.


----------



## 64K (May 29, 2015)

My MSI Gaming has no coil whine. I think it's just luck of the draw really.


----------



## BiggieShady (May 29, 2015)

I have Gainward GTX 970 Phantom, also haven't noticed any coil whine


----------



## gasolin (May 29, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well, I bought a special edition, the MSI 970 100ME Gaming.  It has no coil whine.  From what I've seen on other forums and user reviews, the various special editions seem to have less incidence of coil whine.  Might be coincidence, or might be the smaller numbers the various manufacturers' special editions are constructed under.  Who knows.



Should only be the color that's different on the 100ME (gpu only made in green because of 100 million sold cards from msi)


----------



## Jborg (May 29, 2015)

Gigabyte GTX 970 g1 gaming - No coil whine whatsoever

I think this is all the luck of the draw....


----------



## droopyRO (May 29, 2015)

I have a 970 Phantom and it has a slight whine, you can limit your framerate to 60 or whatever your refresh rate your monitor has. Other than that is a lottery depends on your luck, or maybe Voodoo :shrug:
You could try second hand and hope that the seller dose not lie about it.


----------



## gasolin (May 29, 2015)

Some brands have coil whine from half of the gtx 970/980 or more 

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/229278-the-gtx-970980-coil-whine-thread/?mode=show


----------



## Nordic (May 29, 2015)

Almost every gpu I have ever purchased started out with coil whine. I would fix it by leaving a game with 1000's of fps on overnight. I hear this does not always work, but it has always worked for me.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 29, 2015)

gasolin said:


> Should only be the color that's different on the 100ME (gpu only made in green because of 100 million sold cards from msi)


 
SHOULD be.  The 100ME is .03" shorter though, and 93% of buyers on Newegg give it 5 Eggs, whereas only 67% of the standard Gaming edition give it 5 Eggs.  Only one review of the 100ME on Newegg even mentions a "slight" buzz.  So, on the surface it could just be a different cover.  Or they might be setting aside a certain number of PCB's and making them from scratch.  Or it could be coincidence.  It could also just be luck of the draw as others have said.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 29, 2015)

V-Sync? That is how I cure coil whine.


----------



## gasolin (May 29, 2015)

INSTG8R said:


> V-Sync? That is how I cure coil whine.



That can cause alot of lag 2:23 min in the video


----------



## Tatty_One (May 29, 2015)

^^^ That's what "Adaptive" Vsync is for


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 29, 2015)

gasolin said:


> I feel most gtx 970/980 have coilwhine
> 
> asus has very loud coil whine if it has coil whine, evga have very crappy acx fans https://www.google.dk/search?es_sm=...&sa=X&ei=EVpoVZfAL-qrygOH6IDYCA&ved=0CBkQBSgA
> 
> ...


Your link is for the gtx 780, and EVGA has released a LONG time ago already the ACX2.0. Fan problems were fixed last year. (and it wasn't a problem with the fan, it was an offset cooling pipe) neither of which having to do with coil whine.


----------



## gasolin (May 29, 2015)

https://forums.geforce.com/default/...and-coil-whine-issues-on-their-970s/?offset=3

http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-FTW-ACX-20-quotCoil-Whinequot-m2337988.aspx

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gtx-970-coil-whine-issues.207657/

I do how ever feel it's a problem with coil whine on gtx 970-980 as my link to linustechtips also shows


----------



## Tatty_One (May 29, 2015)

gasolin said:


> https://forums.geforce.com/default/...and-coil-whine-issues-on-their-970s/?offset=3
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-FTW-ACX-20-quotCoil-Whinequot-m2337988.aspx
> 
> ...



You may well be right, I am sure there are several here that do, although clearly there are several that don't, from what I can see from your link though, 105 from a representative sample of 175 did have it, but 175 is hardly a representative sample of worldwide users..... although I acknowledge that it is likely to be a problem for many.


----------



## R-T-B (May 29, 2015)

My HIS R9 290X coil whines at high frame rates...  but I fixed this by moving my computer farther from me.  Can barely hear it even if it gets that kind of FPS now.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 29, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> My HIS R9 290X coil whines at high frame rates...  but I fixed this by moving my computer farther from me.  Can barely hear it even if it gets that kind of FPS now.



Classic! You "fixed" it!


----------



## R-T-B (May 29, 2015)

I'm an expert at avoiding problems rather than truly fixing them.


----------



## redeye (May 30, 2015)

The Zotac GTX  980 AMP! extreme does not seem to have  coil whine. 
It weights a "ton" and has the "bling" lights.
 I have two. And a gsync monitor (xb270hu)...

even if it did have coil whine i dont think the noise would escape (2.5 slots wide)... backplate, and a "looks-like-carbon-fiber-cover"    Coffin cover!!! Lol


----------



## Nordic (May 30, 2015)

redeye said:


> The Zotac GTX  980 AMP! extreme does not seem to have  coil whine.
> It weights a "ton" and has the "bling" lights.
> I have two. And a gsync monitor (xb270hu)...
> 
> even if it did have coil whine i dont think the noise would escape (2.5 slots wide)... backplate, and a "looks-like-carbon-fiber-cover"    Coffin cover!!! Lol


I have the exact same gpu, but as a 970. It is one of the few gpu's I have had that never had coil whine to begin with. I never had to do the fix I mentioned earlier.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 30, 2015)

have a 970 FTW and no coil whine.. This smells slightly of a troll thread


----------



## johnnynismo (May 30, 2015)

Your PSU is the cause of your coil whine. The quality of the power it puts out matters a whole helluva lot. This is why some people with the same card say they have little or no whine, while others experience a lot. In fact, some of the whine you hear is actually the PSU itself.



ShiBDiB said:


> have a 970 FTW and no coil whine.. This smells slightly of a troll thread


What is the exact make and model of your PSU? I want to buy one!


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2015)

johnnynismo said:


> Your PSU is the cause of your coil whine. The quality of the power it puts out matters a whole helluva lot. This is why some people with the same card say they have little or no whine, while others experience a lot. In fact, some of the whine you hear is actually the PSU itself.


coil-wine is caused by resonance shorter(total) circuit paths and cleaner power will help also dirty input power will also contribute to it ... but ultimately its really up to chance there is no foolproof solution to the problem its not a defect its  physics


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 30, 2015)

So many trolls here. Why are we letting this thread continue?


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> So many trolls here. Why are we letting this thread continue?


I suspect its the same guy thats been bitching about it for the last month 
IP's should be checked and bans should be handed out


----------



## xvi (May 30, 2015)

Coil whine is the physical chattering of wires in a coil, isn't it? Why can't manufacturers just throw, I don't know, a non-conductive epoxy on them to reduce/stop the issue?


----------



## R-T-B (May 30, 2015)

xvi said:


> Coil whine is the physical chattering of wires in a coil, isn't it? Why can't manufacturers just throw, I don't know, a non-conductive epoxy on them to reduce/stop the issue?



PSU manufacturers already do this to an extent.  There is some heat related reason I imagine not to just goober everything with epoxy, plus not all coils need it, and doing it on a case by case basis isn't really economical.  That and it'd look pretty shitty on a "sexy" high end GPU.


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> PSU manufacturers already do this to an extent.  There is some heat related reason I imagine not to just goober everything with epoxy, plus not all coils need it, and doing it on a case by case basis isn't really economical.  That and it'd look pretty shitty on a "sexy" high end GPU.


a lot of new cards Surface mount type chokes where that just won't work
pasting it with silicone will dampen the noise but care must be taken to ensure proper application and ample time to dry the solvents are volatile and flammable


----------



## qubit (May 30, 2015)

Both MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming cards make a buzzing sound matching the fps when in 3D mode. The strength of the noise depends on how fast the fps are and how hard the 3D code stresses the GPU. Turning on vsync reduces the noise somewhat.

Note that since the fans are so incredibly quiet on this model, it makes the noise more obvious, which is ironic for a card designed for quietness. I think MSI could have made more effort to use better quality components here, especially for the £500 they cost new.


----------



## johnnynismo (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Fluffmeister (May 30, 2015)

MSI GTX 970, no issues at all.


----------



## Jeffredo (May 31, 2015)

gasolin said:


> Should only be the color that's different on the 100ME (gpu only made in green because of 100 million sold cards from msi)


And a standard backplate.


----------



## Caring1 (May 31, 2015)

Jeffredo said:


> And a standard backplate.


Yep, even the 960 edition got the plate and coloring.


----------



## W1zzard (May 31, 2015)

james888 said:


> Almost every gpu I have ever purchased started out with coil whine. I would fix it by leaving a game with 1000's of fps on overnight. I hear this does not always work, but it has always worked for me.


which cards have you tried this one? anyone else try it? results?


----------



## Nordic (May 31, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> which cards have you tried this one? anyone else try it? results?


MSI 6950, MSI 6950 PE, Sapphire 7970, 1 of 2 of my 750ti's. It is a limited sample size. I read it somewhere on the internet and it worked for me. Quake 3 is the game I have used to produce the high fps.


----------



## gasolin (Jun 14, 2015)

I thought today i had coilwhine, it was just my psu for my hp printer that had coilwhine, my asus gtx 980 strix is fine with no coilwhine


----------

